# Post Pics of your Cargo Trailers



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Got a trailer, or plans to build one?...

... post it up here for all to see!

Mine is a 29er Standard BOB, used for trail maintenance.

Should this thread be a "Sticky"


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice idea. I'm always keen to see how others have their trailers set up. Here is mine.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*BOB and 29er?*

My BOB doesn't fit a 29" wheel. do the newer BOB's fit ?


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

When I ordered mine a couple of years ago, I had the choice of a regular length mount or one that would clear 29" wheels. Not sure if you could just order that and retrofit it or not.


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

My set up: BOB Ibex behind my Rock Lobster 29er. I bought the Ibex used and tore it down and powder coated it to match the bike...


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

Nashbar trailer, have had it for over 5 years now, an i haul everything from a weeks worth of food to towing bikes to the LBS


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

mike5krnr said:


> My set up: BOB Ibex behind my Rock Lobster 29er. I bought the Ibex used and tore it down and powder coated it to match the bike...


Nice Rock Lobster! Lets see some more of that! :thumbsup:


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

mike5krnr said:


> My set up: BOB Ibex behind my Rock Lobster 29er. I bought the Ibex used and tore it down and powder coated it to match the bike...


I find it terribly funny that your bike is fully rigid...and your trailer has suspension.


----------



## bdcain (Oct 26, 2009)

I have made a few 
see my vids
lovetrain bike trailers abs flatdeck homemade - YouTube
lovtrain bike trailer expedition backpack trailer - YouTube
homemade bike trailer in lovetrain action handmade bicycle trailers - YouTube

can make a how to vid
or give advice


----------



## JerryW (Nov 18, 2008)

My BOB Yak from an overnighter back in 2003...










Jerry


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

lawfarm said:


> I find it terribly funny that your bike is fully rigid...and your trailer has suspension.


I like rigid bikes and my dog likes soft tail trailers....Actually, the Ibex trailer was on Craigslist and too nice of a price to pass up....My Rock Lobster, for being a rigid setup.. handles bumps quite nicely. I looked at getting a Reba shock up front but, decided against it. I have FS Carbon Blur for bumpy riding....


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

How well does the ground clearance work out on the trails?


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

I use a B.O.B Ipex trailer on my old Specialized Rock Hopper and it served me very well bringing home items from costco, sams club, grocery stores, beer from breweries, tools etc... But now it has a new role and has been added to the Cargo Bike  
Sure makes bringing home those odd shaped items home much easier (i.e. toilet paper, paper towels dog bed etc...)


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*How is that mounted?*



wiggy said:


> I use a B.O.B Ipex trailer on my old Specialized Rock Hopper and it served me very well bringing home items from costco, sams club, grocery stores, beer from breweries, tools etc... But now it has a new role and has been added to the Cargo Bike
> Sure makes bringing home those odd shaped items home much easier (i.e. toilet paper, paper towels dog bed etc...)


How is that mounted? Did you fabricate something? Can you show a picture? How is the handling with the mount behind the rear axle? Cool set up.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> How is that mounted? Did you fabricate something? Can you show a picture? How is the handling with the mount behind the rear axle? Cool set up.


That IS a very nice setup. I would like to know the same things as you too!!!!!


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> How is that mounted? Did you fabricate something? Can you show a picture? How is the handling with the mount behind the rear axle? Cool set up.


So the trailer is mounted using the standard B.O.B quick release axle. but to get it to attach to the big dummy took some fabrication. What i did was i fabricated my own wide loaders, and long loader using 3/4" medium thickness copper pipe(type L) and the appropriate fittings. I originally wanted to use EMT since i have a conduit bender and its very cheap ($2-$3 dollars a stick), but unfortunately the EMT had an O.D. that wouldn't fit into the big dummy So i used copper.

Handling is predictable and i didn't notice it when i traveled to Costco. Coming home with the dummy loaded, and the trailer in tow the bike tracked well. My commute home from costco has about 600feet of climbing over 7.75 miles so i can't comment on how it handles/feels when loaded coming down hills - but unloaded it tracks fine.

I've taken a bunch of pictures and they are housed and can be viewed 
*Here*

take a look and let me know if you have any questions comments or want any further explanation 

Thanks for the comments guys 
joe


----------



## prkoski (Jun 6, 2006)

*Trail maintenance tool hauler*

Here's our tool carrier which we'll be using on the Paradox Trail in Western Colorado this season. It's a cradle made of 3/4" plywood which slips in easily into an IBEX BOB trailer. Notice I removed the back fender on the trailer. The main limitation is the weight of the tools since the trailer is only rated for 70 lbs. In the photos you'll find 3 McClouds, 2 Polaskis, a carsonite driver with room for carsonite posts and misc. stuff like gloves, stickers and a foldable saw. It's all held down with two bungees. I've ridden up and down some single track with it and it handles just fine.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

sfuller said:


> When I ordered mine a couple of years ago, I had the choice of a regular length mount or one that would clear 29" wheels. Not sure if you could just order that and retrofit it or not.


Yes you can get just the front part that would let you use it on a 29.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

prkoski said:


> Here's our tool carrier which we'll be using on the Paradox Trail in Western Colorado this season. It's a cradle made of 3/4" plywood which slips in easily into an IBEX BOB trailer. Notice I removed the back fender on the trailer. The main limitation is the weight of the tools since the trailer is only rated for 70 lbs. In the photos you'll find 3 McClouds, 2 Polaskis, a carsonite driver with room for carsonite posts and misc. stuff like gloves, stickers and a foldable saw. It's all held down with two bungees. I've ridden up and down some single track with it and it handles just fine.


Very impressive. I might try a cradle design next up.:thumbsup:


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

*Rubbermaid Actionpacker 24 gallons trailer*

Simple,very light,efficiency and waterproof.


----------



## Lunger (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Post Pics of your Cargo Trailers: My modified Surly Bill*

Pics of my modified Surly Bill below. It is a pretty crude mod compared to others I have seen on the 'net but I needed it up and running quickly and it works.

The front and rear panels are bolted in place. The side panels slide in place in a channel and are split so you can have high walls or low walls on the side. The side panels are held in place by wingnuts so you can change the configuration w/out tools.

The bottom is heavy gauge aluminum expanded metal sheet held in place using the 6mm bolt fittings on the floor and hose clamps on the frame.

It is pretty heavy, maybe some sort of reinforced plastic would have been better but I didn't put a lot of research/effort in to "R&D".


----------



## Design Logic Bikes (Feb 13, 2012)

*2014 Design Logic"Da-Trailer"*

2014 Design Logic Bikes "Da-Trailer" 200 lbs max towed, 15 miles total test run.


----------



## system-f (May 15, 2009)

All of my trailers are designed to take the hitch and wheels off my DoggyRide trailer. The wheels are okay but the hitch sucks and I will soon build an adapter to run a Surly hitch on my trailers.

I built this because mountain bike tires are expensive and I have had a need to move bikes by bike a lot lately. The trailer is a bit heavier than I like, but very easy to pull. The only steel I had was 14gauge (1.5 millimeter) thick. I am going to add provision for a cooler and a strap box so it is not 100% complete.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

^ +1

Very nice! Keep up the good work.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Awesome. I am tearing apart an old double seat child trailer to re-purpose as a cargo/grocery/outreach/ministry...will post pics. Wish I had thought to shoot some in "before" mode.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

This was right after purchase and transport home. I am working on plans to make it cargo friendly.


----------



## Lunger (Jan 30, 2006)

*Surly Bill in dog transport mode*

My modified Surly Bill trailer with Corona the dog taking her first ride.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Dang I really want a Bill trailer. I am going to sell my Yuba Mundo and get a Bill instead. Who wants a Yuba!!!


----------



## float nasty (Jul 24, 2013)

Wait, what?!? The *ONLY* fat tire cargo bike out there is up for sale? Holy smokes! I got in trouble and my momma took my allowance away but someone's gonna be luuuuuky with that bike. You gonna throw some fat towards Bill?


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm using a stock Bikes at Work 96A when I need a trailer. I bought it (actually got it in trade for some bicycle repairs) as a 64A, and bought the module to complete it as a 96A (the Bikes at Work trailers are modular--one of the really cool things about the current version they offer).

I've hauled, among other things, a 300+ pound load of mulch, or tools, ladders, and lumber for a deck repair, or parts for a fence repair...


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow!! That's quite the load. Must put some kind of yaw when you try to make a turn.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Had to get my chopper stuff to the welder
Don't have a car.
Casseroll's really not suited for this severe a load, under 50 pound limit maybe? 
But the Ute can't take a BOB trailer :madman:


----------



## Gawain Tomlinson (Dec 16, 2013)

*Bike Cargo Trailer San Diego, CA*

For years I have used a kiddy trailer for grocery shopping. During the cooler months of the year, I do all of the grocery shopping on my bike. During the summer time I don't ride the bike much, because I can't tolerate the heat. My rule of thumb is that I try not to start the car more than once a week from fall thru spring.

I recently rebuilt it. Check out my build articles on this forum.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice, I like that the container has it's own wheels so that after it is loaded, you can pull it over to the trailer and load it.


----------



## Gawain Tomlinson (Dec 16, 2013)

The container on my cargo trailer is not detachable. It is bolted to the frame with stainless U-bolts. I left the wheels on the site box for a couple of reasons. If I ride it off of a curb, the rear wheels roll it down without draging. Also the main wheels and tongue can be detached for shipping it on Amtrack or the bus, and the front handle and rear wheels make it easy to move around. The rear wheels also help with rolling it up or down the steps, since the house I live in is on a hill.


----------



## RobertHaas (Apr 16, 2014)

*I built this one last week*

any interest in seeing the build?















All Aluminum, TIG welded.


----------



## Gawain Tomlinson (Dec 16, 2013)

Verry nice, I like the retro look. The bike is very cool too. You should put some of those old-school teardrop taillights on the trailer with the blue jewel in the lens.

It would be cool to see your build, if you are inclined to post it.


----------



## RobertHaas (Apr 16, 2014)

Gawain Tomlinson said:


> Verry nice, I like the retro look. The bike is very cool too. You should put some of those old-school teardrop taillights on the trailer with the blue jewel in the lens.
> 
> It would be cool to see your build, if you are inclined to post it.


Ok

I ride around with my wife on a custom cruiser style bicycle that I built myself a few years ago. We like to ride around Santa Cruz California and in the past would pack a small picnic lunch and carry it in a back pack. I thought it would be nicer to have a little trailer that we could put our lunch, a coupl folding chairs and some warmer clothes if the fog rolls in on us. So I looked around for off the shelf stuff, decided I could build it better then what was for sale so I did

So I will post up a build thread here. This build is mostly .125" sheet aluminum. It is all anodized so I have to grind off all anodizing anywhere I want to weld it. That stuff is dang hard to get off but with enough perseverance I was successful so first pics are the forward wall and the the base.

I used small L clips to locate everything and welded them in place first. Then panel to panel like this









Then I attached the front and the sides together










Just welding everything at the L clips for now, continue with this ...


----------



## RobertHaas (Apr 16, 2014)

Starting to see the general shape here. Now to fab the inner wheel wells I took the pieces I cut out of the sides and using the fire extinguisher you see in these shots as a forming buck began bending and massaging the "tubs"


----------



## RobertHaas (Apr 16, 2014)

start welding them.










time for the floor and hanging the tubs



















This little guy is starting to look cool. Time to stitch weld all the interior seams burnt up a lot of rod doing it.


----------



## RobertHaas (Apr 16, 2014)

here is a shot showing the uprights. The wheels are off a jogging baby stroller. They are quick release (just push the black rubber center and they pop right off) The uprights are 1/2" by 3" aluminum 6061 plate gusseted. I built the pivots out of steel and bolted it to the uprights. 









needed to start figuring out the hitch, sorry but I accidentally deleted the photos of the hitch but do have a shot of laying it out 
this is the bike I built that will do the tow duties









Asked the wife to pull it around to allow me to observe any problems 









you can see the lid in this shot as well. used a salvaged Roton Gear hinge for the lid.

I painted the interior of the wells and bottom of the trailer as well as the interior in a single stage satin black urethane


----------



## RobertHaas (Apr 16, 2014)

Blocking it out and laying on the epoxy primer.









I grabbed a latch off an old truck side tool box I had laying around to hold the lid shut and even be able to lock it to protect my sandwiches.









Color matched to the bicycle, needs to be rubbed out but 4 coats of color later and a bunch of wet sanding and polishing and it is damn shiny.


----------



## RobertHaas (Apr 16, 2014)

So that is about it. here it is on the bike









this after its very first tow by its builder. It follows me around like an obedient puppy.










I think it came out decent for my first ever attempt.

So,.... How did I do?


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice job. Looks like you do a lot of all kinds of fab'ing. Sounds like you got quite the set of tools as you said you built your own cruiser bikes too. Looked like it was sitting on a frame jig while you were mocking up the trailer.


----------



## RobertHaas (Apr 16, 2014)

gmats said:


> Nice job. Looks like you do a lot of all kinds of fab'ing. Sounds like you got quite the set of tools as you said you built your own cruiser bikes too. Looked like it was sitting on a frame jig while you were mocking up the trailer.


 Thanks, I never have all the tools I want,.. I do have most of what I need


----------



## RobertHaas (Apr 16, 2014)

Decided it can not very well be a cargo trailer unless it has a cargo rack,.. Right?

So how about this


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

RobertHaas said:


> Thanks, I never have all the tools I want,.. I do have most of what I need


Yes, never enough tools................Nice work.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

That is darn freaking awesome.


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Today, in my shed, Mr BOB ibex was introduced to parts of Miss Moonlander in the never ending quest for a fat rear end........  seems the two were made for each other. 

I'll post up pics tomorrow.

A

OK, Here we go. They're in no particular order. :thumbsup:























































































l


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Craigslist find...old two seat "Pacific" brand kids trailer for $10

Stripped down, decking made of pallet wood. Bins, marine battery, various electronics, amp, speakers, RGB programmable LEDs and a PVC "cube" frame mainly to hold the signs and LEDs.

I'm THAT guy. "Free Water, Free Hugs, Free Bibles and Prayer"


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

RobertHaas said:


> Decided it can not very well be a cargo trailer unless it has a cargo rack,.. Right?
> 
> So how about this
> 
> ...


Any plans on using Off White Tires to match the bike tires, looks awesome though


----------



## matzthias (Oct 5, 2013)

my "carry freedom" trailer


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

I actually made a thread on my bike adventures, but will post a couple recent pics here.
Adventures with Bike Trailers... - Fuel Economy, Hypermiling, EcoModding News and Forum - EcoModder.com

My main trailer is a Kmart Instep kiddie trailer with custom wood load bed, side plates to keep stuff off the wheels, and coroplast fenders to keep things dry. And an axle block for carrying other bikes. It's due for a rebuild to make it stronger and lighter, but works pretty well.

Buying my fatbike- I towed an empty trailer to the bike shop, towed my old bike home 









Moving to a new place









Bringing my truck's wheels/tires back from getting the tires dismounted









Grabbing some firewood









Pending project is something to carry 8-10' long pieces/sheets of wood or other materials. Frame will be scratch built from steel, with 20" plastic wheels. It should be rad. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Over 100 riders showed up for the "Unofficial 12th Annual Discovery Center Moonlight Bike Ride" Saturday night. Raising money for a local childrens learning center.

The ride was led off by the crazy party wagon on bike wheels...

https://www.facebook.com/keithndany/videos/o.1620490968237004/10155934266260627/?type=2&theater


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

alanm said:


> Today, in my shed, Mr BOB ibex was introduced to parts of Miss Moonlander in the never ending quest for a fat rear end........  seems the two were made for each other.
> 
> I'll post up pics tomorrow.


Dang. You really made that BOB your betch.

The best thing I did to my rigid BOB was add a center-stand, it holds the bike and trailer up straight and level to load/unload. It's waaaay far back there though, so I still use a side-stand more towards the front of the BOB that I can reach while still holding everything upright.

I welded the back part of an electric moped/bicycle thing to my BOB, so it currently has a saddle, big saddlebags on a rack, and an electric hub. I've taken one light passenger on it, but the way the hitch system and fork of the BOB aren't designed for more than like 70#, it's a bit too hardcore for its own good. I bolted a chair to my TED trailer to carry a passenger and felt much better about it.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

The Jambulance. Night ride, party wagon.

Converted child carrier, deep cycle marine battery, 600 programmable LEDs, a JVC Head Unit, a 400 watt amp and six water proof marine speakers. Cranks out the jams for over 8 hours.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

*Fat Bike Trailer*

xxxxx


----------

